# Miroslav Vitous Composer's Dream String Ensemble Library Release Date



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

Because English is a second language for him, Miroslav Vitous asked me to correct his grammar and post the following:

+++++++++++++++++++++


This is Miroslav Vitous. I'm writing to tell you about the new Miroslav Vitous String Ensembles (Composer's Dream) that are releasing worldwide mid-to-late November.

Actually, it’s not really an update. It’s really a brand new product all together. Originally there was one (1) DVD. Now there are three (3). But the amount of the data is not what is important since the software is capable to reuse the samples without having to save them again therefore saving much memory and gigas.

What is important is the contents and the quality of the sound and programming facilities. 

The whole library is redone with 2 more dvds of data with all the articulations except glissandos (which will come later), 1 & 2nd Violins in all Orchestra patches as well as Orchestra projects (There is a difference in the software between the patches and projects). And by the way, the second violins are recorded violins, too, not programmed to be 2nd Violins.

To save you time, we created special programs so that the strings are in octaves, even 2, 3 & 4 octaves in ensembles. There are real time orchestra projects meaning that it is adjusted to all the ranges of the instruments. This way they do not cover each other making the sound too heavy. It sounds as a real orchestra playing live. It’s all divisi oriented. 

I think you’ll see that the library now has as much programming as Vienna or Symphobia libraries do.

The whole library has been much more film/TV/game oriented than before. So you have all the 1 & 2nd violins, chamber instruments (actually small studio which you can use to create some divisi) and full string orchestra. There are also 1st chair solo supports on VS, VL, CE. So you can with the mod wheel bring in the 1st chair as you please or not. There are some "Holy Grail" moments in this library for sure.

Many orchestra pads (some are better to use for ensembles than trying to create them with original instruments themselves), many orchestra real time programs and many scoring projects (Engine 2.0 term) of each Vs, Vl, Ce, Bs. Sections in octaves including all combinations VS/CE , VL/CE, VS/VL, CE/BS.

And many more ………..

Well that is all info I can give you at the moment. The new product will be released in november 2011 and the list price has been set at $799,00 (to the customer)! 

Also for you to know, we have already done a lot of work on the NEW Woodwinds & Brass release which will be coming next, creating the whole orchestra totally compatible and of the highest quality - all in 24/96, including the strings!

This is where I leave it and you will have to judge for yourselves once the new product is released so you can see what it really is. It will, of course, be on the Try-Sound site. The original release is already there now, but what is coming is way much better than what you may expect, so i ask that you wait for the new release to be posted and then try it. 

There will also be a new *dealer network* in the USA market announced soon.

Thank you for your patience and be sure I am doing all to deliver the best sound in the world possible in whatever I do.

Sincerely,

Miroslav Vitous


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Peter! 

I am very interested to listen to this new library. In the very past I very often had used the samples from Miroslav Vitous.

Best,

Gunther


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 5, 2011)

Format for this library?


----------



## Ed (Nov 5, 2011)

stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Format for this library?



probably akai.


----------



## mech289 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats wonderful news Peter. Been waiting for this.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Format for this library?
> ...



?

Engine 2.0 via Best Service who will handle the tech support for the Engine 2.0 player. I've tested this player (see earlier thread) with Tari's Forest Kingdom library on a new Mac Pro with Snow Leopard and had no problems with installation or use. Also works in the VE Pro.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Format for this library?
> ...



Do you not want to have true that Mr. Miroslav Vitous perhaps did a cool new library?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Thanks for the info, Peter!
> 
> I am very interested to listen to this new library. In the very past I very often had used the samples from Miroslav Vitous.
> 
> ...



It's actually three libraries in one. There's 

Standard Orchestral Strings
Small Studio Orchestral Strings (aka chamber from MV's perspective)
Standard Orchestral Strings - More Presence

The third one, which I've heard bits of for Vlns 1, is a different sound from the Standard Orchestral Strings. I don't have the finished product name for it, but what he did seemed pretty innovative.

From what I worked with in the past, I can vouch for the program set that lets you set pads up more quickly.

I don't want to say too much since I haven't heard the final product.


----------



## Ed (Nov 5, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> Ed @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> ...



I was joking/trollin  However it is based on the last library he did that seemed to be somewhat... behind the times. 

I expect this version to have lots of RRs, lots of dynamics and true legato at least. I am skeptical.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 5, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Format for this library?
> ...



Never mind, I will do this privately.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 5, 2011)

We will see (listen)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

The first library was more than a decade ago.

That library a few years ago was licensed to IK Multimedia who re-released it as the Miroslav Philharmonic.

The newer library was String Ensembles Composer's Dream which received weak reviews from myself and Sound On Sound.

The announcement here is for the heavily revised Composer's Dream with NEWLY recorded material, thus raising the DVD count to 3 from 1.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd be interested for sure, but there seems to be no mention of interval samples for legato patches. Since this is such a holy grail for string samples, seems to me that if he recorded interval samples that he would mention it prominently. Don't know as I only skimmed through the announcement, but it would be good to know definitively if this has true legato.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

Each string department has a folder for Legatos. There are also detaches and they are definitely "fast" detaches. 

I don't know how they were programmed, but I thought their musical liquidity held up against the other libs for creating flowing lines.

But, when it's posted at Try-Sound, try it.


----------



## Ed (Nov 5, 2011)

If he has labeled something legato that is not intervals....

Cant wait to try it at Try Sound, maybe he got it right. He certainly knew how to get a great sound.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 5, 2011)

Ed @ Sat Nov 05 said:


> stonzthro @ Sat Nov 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Format for this library?
> ...




haha! rotf. Probably Akai and will list at 15k USD.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 6, 2011)

As posted above, the new list is $799.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 6, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Sun Nov 06 said:


> As posted above, the new list is $799.



I know. I was playing along with the Miroslave stereotype.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard today that the library will begin shipping roughly the First week of December. There will be a pre-order discount and dealer list announcement later this week or first of next week.


----------



## synthphonix (Nov 14, 2011)

Any demos (or a website)?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 14, 2011)

1. A website is being designed now allowing for direct ordering.

2. Once the DVDs come back from duplication they'll be sent to demo writers.


----------



## Lex (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking forward to hear this.

alex


----------



## shakuman (Nov 15, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Mon Nov 07 said:


> As posted above, the new list is $799.



Hi Peter.
What about the owner of String Ensembles Miroslav Vitous Library (Engine) like me! will there be a free update ? o/~ 

Shakuman.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 15, 2011)

shakuman @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Mon Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > As posted above, the new list is $799.
> ...



My understanding, and at this point, that's all it is, an understanding (not the Gospel), is that if you have your original receipt, you can get the update free plus shipping costs.


----------



## shakuman (Nov 16, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Tue Nov 15 said:


> shakuman @ Tue Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Alexander @ Mon Nov 07 said:
> ...


 Thanks Peter! I meant Will be there....Loool o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## otsoa (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi !

Someone received any info about the free update for v1 owner ? I dont know who contact...


----------



## SPOTS (Mar 27, 2012)

No post here in 6 months. Has this lib finally been released last Nov/Dec as formerly scheduled? I can't even find it on Best Service's website.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 27, 2012)

It has,

but I think in comparison with the other new string libraries on the market it is very overpriced, for what it can offer..... .


----------



## Ed (Mar 27, 2012)

Did that Jesper Kyd demo ever come out?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 27, 2012)

germancomponist @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> It has,
> 
> but I think in comparison with the other new string libraries on the market it is very overpriced, for what it can offer..... .



Based on the description found on Best Service I can see why you formed that opinion.
http://www.bestservice.de/detail1.asp/m ... escription

However, you should read this review of the 2.01b update releasing shortly as a download from Best Service that replaces all the programs in 2.0. Please note that portions of the Sonic Control review was excerpted on the Best Service site without crediting us including taking my graphics!
http://soniccontrol.tv/2012/03/08/miroslav-vitous-string-ensembles-2-0/ (http://soniccontrol.tv/2012/03/08/miros ... mbles-2-0/)

I think because English is a second language, what has been very poorly explained by MV is that this entire library is velocity sensitive. So you have a large block of programs really geared for live performance, and a second emerging group designed as velocity sensitive with MW Xfades.

You do need to read the portion about legato implementation. The review announces that legato interval programs are now being created as a free update, but there's no release date.

Also, nothing has been decided by him at this point for how to handle updates for the original 1.0 buyers. So I have no idea what's up in that area.

Also all the demo composers are waiting for the 2.01b update as it's a really serious update.


----------



## otsoa (Mar 27, 2012)

> Also, nothing has been decided by him at this point for how to handle updates for the original 1.0 buyers. So I have no idea what's up in that area.


Ok, Thx.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2012)

So it will be interesting then to wait for all the news. 

Thks for the info, Peter!


----------



## re-peat (Mar 28, 2012)

otsoa @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Someone received any info about the free update for v1 owner ? I dont know who contact...


Otsoa,

Strange ... Several weeks ago (on February 17th, to be precise), I received a mail (from BestService) with download-links, serial number and instructions on how to update my 1.x version to the new 2.0 version. 
Maybe you should contact BestService again and ask them why you were overlooked when they sent out this message to all the registered String Ensembles users?

But talking about this library: has anyone heard the Dvorak-demo? (It's the first one in the list of audio demos on the product page.) I mean, what sort of a demo is that for a stringlibrary? Hardly a piece that is well-suited to demonstrate the capabilities of a contemporary stringlibrary with, it seems to me. And when it then turns out that the strings don't even sound particularly good (not to say: really quite bad, most of the time), I wonder even more why they decided to tackle this piece in the first place. Very weird decision, if one hopes to actually sell this library. And that second demo ("Little Devil") isn't going to win any prizes for persuasiviness either, I'm afraid.

The updated library is actually much better than either of these two demos indicate.

_


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 28, 2012)

re-peat - 

As I respect your opinion, I'm glad you observed that the library is better than the demos. I agree. I think you'll find that the 2.0.1b update, which should be released any day, is even stronger (see my review link above).

Don't make my mistake by approaching it the way I did initially like it was Hollywood Strings or LASS. MV is ALL, 100%, velocity sensitive. The others aren't. It's even more velocity sensitive than VSL. 

Consequently, expressiveNESS comes through your fingers as you play the line. 

Because of issues with carpal tunnel the past couple of years, I've found working with HS somewhat freeing since I didn't have to worry about velocity. Same with LASS.

So the whole library really caught me off guard. In light of my CT, what works for me with MV is that the fuller richer sounds are easy to achieve. As you'll see in my review, there are separate programs for f and ff, which means for me I don't have to pound the keyboard to achieve louder dynamic results. Whew! What a relief!

I can't remember the folder title, but go into the Projects folder and there you'll find some excellent "symphobia-like" all strings programs built around violins/cellos/basses. The pads folder also offers some great choices. 

You'll also find SE2.0 as an ideal "candidate" for SPAT since you can place the strings in any of the five standard seating arrangements for string orchestra, especially Vs 1, Vas, Ces, Vs 2, Basses off to the right or centered.

The Middle Hall seems to work well. I liked Large Hall but I need to practice getting the wetness factor lowered so fast lines don't overlap.

Until the Legato Intervals are released, check out the detache leg programs with his Legato Speed Control and see what you think.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 28, 2012)

"Little Devil" is actually a piece I wrote that Miroslav then mocked up using his library. Miroslav liked the piece that he took it upon himself to use for his library.

The original piece that I mocked up can be found here:

http://soundcloud.com/jherringmusic/little-devil

This is actually a mixture of SISS and Miroslav and is not intended to be a demo for either library.


----------

